# Digimon World & Next Order Free Full Soundtrack via BANDAI NAMCO



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm listening to the Next Order soundtrack and it's pretty kick ass with a lot of variety thrown into it.

It's a shame that the soundtrack seems like it never got an official physical release so this WAV version is as close as I'll get to a lossless, authentic copy. I mean, I'm not a fan of Digimon games but the music is so damn good in its own right. 

The audio formats are MP3 (World - 153MB) & WAV (World Next Order - 2.11GB).

Main page: https://www.bandainamcoent.eu/vipcorner/get/slug/digimon-world-next-order-original-soundtracks
Direct download link: http://bnent.eu/dwnoost#16687


----------

